# Classifieds > Free Stuff >  free organic carrots

## Bobbinalong

Have 2 boxes of spare organic carrots.  13kg each for free, could be used for composting. ill open and check if they are still edible.   
if your interested message me. hate to waste food. i cant compost i dont have the room. 
wick area, youll have to pick up from the door. message me if interested.

----------


## frame10

Hello, if were past best but ok for horses i could make use them of them you still had them thanks

----------

